# baking with frozen bananas??



## Luke2:51b (Jul 18, 2007)

We get our bananas in bulk so I end up with upwards of 15# of bananas at once (which in turn tend to get overripe all at once!!) Freezing them and using them up isn't a problem as we eat smoothies every day, but often times I don't have "fresh" ripe banas for baking (banana bread, muffins that call for bananas etc). Has anyone ever used a frozen thawed banana to bake with? They usually get so slimy and watery when they thaw, I just wondered if it would throw off the moisture in the recipe.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

They work great!

I make all my banana baked goods (banana bread, muffins) with frozen bananas.

-Angela


----------



## *violet* (Mar 24, 2004)

I do it all the time and buy all of the .99 cent bags of super ripe bananas at the store. I actually think that the banana flavor is better in really ripe defrosted bananas. Works great in muffins and bread!


----------



## alison77 (May 26, 2004)

yes, we do it all the time too. you can just throw them in the freezer in their skin until you use them. i haven't found any problem with added moisture - typically i am making banana bread, and that's good to have moist









also, when they're at that slimy stage after defrosting, they're easier to mix into a recipe!


----------



## prettyflwrs (Aug 16, 2007)

I also use frozen bananas all of the time in baked stuff. I use them for Banana bread all of the time. It always comes out great, we have never had a problem with the added moisture either. But moist is good for bread anyways.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I think they are better. Pre-mushed. All you have to do is snip the end of and squirt it out







(after thawing, that is)


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I usually use frozen bananas in milkshakes.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

I prefer using frozen bananas in baking rather than fresh ones. They mash up much more easily.


----------



## Luke2:51b (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW!! Is unanimous!!! Apparantely I've been missing the boat on this one!! Thanks mamas- I guess frozen bananas aren't just for smoothies anymore!!


----------



## mapas1 (Dec 19, 2008)

I find it is easier & less messy letting them sit out for a







:few minutes. As they start to thaw just peel. You then mash & add to recipes. So much easier.


----------

